# Missouri Doe



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pulled a good old fashioned deer drive out of the bag on this one! Well, a mini-drive at least. I had just a narrow window of time to get some hunting done back in MO for an early thanksgiving with the family and Dad and I decided to try and make it count. With several acres of known bedding area behind their house I set up on the east side of the pond with a southwest to northeast crosswind and a thick cedar bedding area to the north of the pond. Dad walked around the pond, pushed out two adult does and I shot the one in front in a split second after stopping them with my patented sheep "baaaaaa."

I knew it was a pretty good shot through the woods but I was using a TC Encore with a Mike Bellm enhanced Bergara 28" fluted 209x50 muzzleloader setup and it delay-fired. This was one time I was thankful for my shooting discipline and instinctively held on target even after pulling the trigger. Dad emerged from the thick stuff after my shot and I walked him to the point of impact where he immediately found bright red blood spraying from two directions. Double lung.

I walked it off at 112 paces through the thick oak woods and later ranged it at approximately 122 yards. I was pretty pumped about making that shot not only through the dense brush but with the delay fire. When I gutted her I found a perfect hole through the center of each lung from the TC Shockwave 250 grain sabot pushed by 150 grains of triple 7 powder. She died in a clear cut making it super easy to get her out.

Below is a pic (a phone pic, not great, sorry!) after I got her. The top side is the exit. We managed to get all the meat frozen and into a cooler and checked onto the plane for the ride home. The venison from this 2 year old doe has been incredible!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations ebbs, I'll bet that meat is nice and tender. Oh and thanks for posting a pic that is not sideways.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Congratulations ebbs, I'll bet that meat is nice and tender. Oh and thanks for posting a pic that is not sideways.


LOL! He HAD two on here and one WAS sideways!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to you and your dad ebbsy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also, glad you spent quality time with your dad and inserted a quality picture!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good shoot'in Eric---You should sell your BBaaaaaaaaa to fox pro.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that Baaaaaa...patened ? I taught my son to use it to call deer in and wistle to stop em.

Great shooting ! I love my TC Encore it shoots like a dream. I shoot the same load you do and found at the range it will reach out to 300 yards with a 2 foot drop.

Whats for dinner....heart ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

nice doe great shooting, cant wait for deer meat this year


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys are all freakin' comedians. Har Har. Thanks for the kudos though everyone.

Brian, Dad swears the Bergara barrels are more accurate than the factory TC ones, even their 28" fluted pro hunter models. The 280 AI I've been raving about is a Bellm accurized Bergara blank from 7mm-08.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I may have to pick up that Bergara barrel then. I thought I would like to have SS to match my base.

TC sure makes a well build gun ! Even their ol Hawkins I have two and they are great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You guys are all freakin' comedians. Har Har

Oh come on ebbs, "feel the love" How abouts when you take a picture that you are going to post you turn the camera 90*. And then we won't tease you anymore.... about that anyhow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think he should turn it 180 !

It is however a good shot...oh i mean picture !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys are all awesome. Wish you were close enough to have you over for some pulled roast bar-b-q or something. Even some backstrap medalions or stroganoff would do fine for me. Always more fun when you can share the bounty.


----------

